# value question J-45



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Buddy has Gibson J-45 medium shape 
scuffs 
top split 
etc 

dates 66' I think ser # back of headstock 400895 thanks in advance


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

A couple of things that will work against him....

- post 1965 J-45s have the smaller nut width (1 9/16, I think). Some folks looking for vintage J-45's consider that less desirable and prefer the wider nut (they got smaller in '64);
- adjustable bridge is another thing that was controversial and may detract from the value;
- is that a crack on the lower bout? 

It should still go for a pretty penny tho' as they are highly collectable. You can read about them here....
http://www.provide.net/~cfh/gibson6.html


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Shoretyus, 

Check eBay for them and you'll get some idea of the price they're going for. Here's a similar one, but in really good condition (no cracks, all original, etc)....


http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-1966-Gibso...ryZ38083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks dear .. I found the serial number Pdf page too. According the web page you gave it's a 64 because there is no Gibson logo on the pickguard. The serial number page says  gotta love this 65 66 67 68 

thanks


----------

